# Game 15: Celtics (6-8) vs. Bulls (7-6)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*12/2 ; 7:30 PM EST ; **FSNE*

The Boston Celtics play the Chicago Bulls at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston tonight.

The Chicago Bulls's last game was against the New York Knicks, *L*, 101-109 *(*boxscore*)*. Ben Gordon scored 28 points off 9-18 shooting (7-11 from the perimeter). The Boston Celtics last game was against the Philadelphia 76ers, *W*, 110-103 *(*boxscore*)*. Kendrick Perkins scored 12 points (5-9 shooting) and had 19 rebounds (8 offensive) to go along with four assists and two blocks in just 28 minutes before fouling out. Pierce scored 32 points (12-21 shooting) and had 11 rebounds. Ricky Davis scored 26 points (11-20 shooting) and had five rebounds with two blocks. Delonte West scored nine points and had six rebounds and seven assists with two blocks.
 
* The probable starters for each team:*



 

 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​ 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 Game Preview | *Live Stats* | Play by Play | *Box Score* | Game Recap​ </center>​  
*Please visit the* Chicago* Bulls* Forum* Game *Thread *. *. *.* *!*


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If we get TA back for us it's a huge boost as he can provide some energy and enhance our perimeter defense.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Sweet a real game thread.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

tony allen is gonna be a key to this game if doc gives him pt...hes a difference maker...energy off the bench that we dont currently have


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Is TA back for sure? They haven't said anything about it...

Go Perk!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich always does well against the Celtics and Ricky Davis will have a hard time trying to stay with him. Ben Gordon will provide a lot of scoring for the Bulls so expect Tony Allen to see some minutes covering him.

Let's hope Perkins continues his excellence.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice to see Paul come out shooting well.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't know why they are trying to utlize the Ricky Davis-Kirk Hinrich matchup on offense unless they are using Ricky as a decoy because Hinrich is one of the best perimeter defenders in the league and is quick enough to stay with Ricky Davis. They should be focusing on an offense run through Pierce and Delonte West where LaFrentz would get open at the perimeter. They are also running too much plays for Perkins. He's not that good on offense.

Tyson Chandler had a monsterous alley-oop dunk.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce earns 2 at the line from the nice drive.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Who said Pierce doesn't like to / can't run in a fast-break offense?



What did I say? Run the offense through Pierce and get LaFrentz open at the perimeter.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

What is Paul shotting for a percentage at the line this year? I'm to lazy to look...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

My boy D-West for 3!!

I want Perk to throw one down on Ty.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

"The guy that is going to be open is Scalabrine for the three-point shot."

It's too bad that his career three-point field goal percentage is .315.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You cannot put Scalabrine in the game when Kirk Hinrich is playing shooting guard. Paul Pierce cannot guard a player as quick as Kirk. Orien Greene, Ricky Davis, and Tony Allen are the only effective defenders that can cover Hinrich. I don't see Doc's strategy by putting in Scalabrine.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't think Doc has a strategy, I just think he wings it during the game.

West give it all up for the offensive foul...Nice job...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Tony will not even play on Sunday.

I love Perkins.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah, that sucks.

When did Perkins learn how to shoot free throws?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Reed misses the tought layup, offensive rebound by Kendr---Mark Blount?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Yeah, that sucks.
> 
> When did Perkins learn how to shoot free throws?


Probably as soon as he missed those two vs the Pacers in the playoffs last year. lol. I was just about to ask the same thing, but then he missed the next and I didn't wanna press "Post"


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

With Blount and Jefferson in at the same time, we're going to be abused every game.

It's a pretty bad interior lineup with those two.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Go check out the Bulls forum. It's official Hate on D-West and the refs night. Really pathetic.

Aqua - what the hell is your avatar about. I have been meaning to ask lol.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Please bench Al, he's absolutely clueless on defense.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Go check out the Bulls forum. It's official *Hate on D-West and the refs* night. Really pathetic.



Now that's my kind of forum.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Bulls fans are almost as pathetic as Nets fans. 

Well actually, no. It's not even close. :biggrin:

Just kidding of course.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Also, why the hate on Delonte ....they should be glad if he's such a scrub...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

He Is Not A Scrub!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Dear Doc,

Perkins has only one foul so far tonight, has shown hustle, defense, and has had a say in about five rebounds by tiping them to other players.

Blount and Al suck *** together on defense right now.

Please put Perkins back in.


Thanks, love aqua.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> He Is Not A Scrub!


I know that.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Doc is out of the game, double T during the timeout. Damn commericals, see what kind of stuff you miss?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

LMAO that's great. Go Tony Brown!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm not sure if loosing Doc hurts us at all, or gives us a little improvement.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm quite ecstatic.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Tony Brown is an idiot, too. GET PERKINS IN.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Damnit!!Were clueless without Doc.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Recap: 

Perkins is not in because we need offense. We're down by 15 and are getting abused inside. In the last five minutes the Bulls have had at least seven offensive rebounds.

Davis is in foul trouble so he won't play defense as he should/can.

Greene is lost and should not be in the game, yet Dickau is on the bench and we can't score for ****.

Raef is mad that he didn't get a rebound and pushed Chandler out of bounds.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

This is ridiculous, Blount is RUNNING away from rebounds.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Some notes/observations:

Did Kendrick Perkins inherit Mark Blount's hands (or lack of hands)? It seems like he is fumbling every pass and rebound tonight. The Celtics, overall, are playing pretty sloppy.

The referee's are pretty bad tonight but for both sides (the Bulls, actually, are not getting any calls).

The Celtics should stick with an offensive lineup until they come close to catching up:

C: Mark Blount
PF: Raef LaFrentz
SF: Paul Pierce
SG: Ricky Davis
PG: Delonte West

Run the offense through Pierce with LaFrentz, Davis, and West getting open on the perimeter (Davis running behind screens) and Blount at the high post. We're not getting anything inside and we should open it up and use it later in the game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Some notes/observations:
> 
> Did Kendrick Perkins inherit Mark Blount's hands (or lack of hands)? It seems like he is fumbling every pass and rebound tonight. The Celtics, overall, are playing pretty sloppy.
> 
> ...


Perkins hasn't played in the last 15 minutes, and the Bulls have gotten eight offensive rebounds with him out. There's no point in scoring if you keep giving up points, twice as fast.

Pierce has been doing everything tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Chicago Bulls lead the Boston Celtics by eight, 56-48, at the half.



> <TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#000000 colSpan=13>*CHICAGO BULLS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Duhon, PG</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kirk Hinrich, G</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Sweetney, PF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Andres Nocioni, SF</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Tyson Chandler, C</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD align=right>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Eddie Basden, G</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eric Piatkowski, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jannero Pargo, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Gordon, G</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tim Thomas, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Darius Songaila, PF</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Allen, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Othella Harrington, PF</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Luol Deng, GF</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*21-45*</TD><TD>*3-7*</TD><TD>*11-14*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*56*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46.7%*</TD><TD>*42.9%*</TD><TD>*78.6%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 11 (8)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13></TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#006532 colSpan=13>*BOSTON CELTICS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ricky Davis, GF</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Delonte West, G</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Raef LaFrentz, FC</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Pierce, GF</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>5-7</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kendrick Perkins, FC</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Marcus Banks, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Allen, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Dan Dickau, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Orien Greene, G</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Ryan Gomes, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Green, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Al Jefferson, PF</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Justin Reed, SF</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Scalabrine, PF</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mark Blount, C</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*15-32*</TD><TD>*5-9*</TD><TD>*13-17*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*48*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*46.9%*</TD><TD>*55.6%*</TD><TD>*76.5%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 12 (9)</STRONG></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins isn't providing great rebounding this game so far. He has been pretty bad and Pierce will have to help out greatly on defensive rebounding with bad rebounders like Mark Blount and Reaf LaFrentz in the game.

Pierce and Mark Blount are both handling the ball poorly. I feel the Celtics will just try to use isolation and eventually lose.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

On the Bulls forum:



Premier said:


> The Celtics' backcourt passing isn't bad as it seems like tonight. Delonte West and Orien Greene are capable (slightly below average) passers and Ricky Davis and Paul Pierce are both excellent passers for their positions. The Celtics' motion offense, right now, is very weak and Pierce is forced to isolate instead of finding non-existent (LaFrentz has been bad) perimeter players. Chris Duhon and Kirk Hinrich are playing excellent defense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice, instinctive offensive move by Kendrick Perkins by faking to the left with a hard dribble and laying it up over Michael Sweetney while drawing Sweetney's third foul.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

That was a great move by Perk.

Free throw good. Is that another career high? Free throws made?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins: "YOu want some offense? I'll give you some freaking offense!!!"


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Perkins isn't providing great rebounding this game so far. He has been pretty bad and Pierce will have to help out greatly on defensive rebounding with bad rebounders like Mark Blount and Reaf LaFrentz in the game.
> 
> Pierce and Mark Blount are both handling the ball poorly. I feel the Celtics will just try to use isolation and eventually lose.


Perkins does not have the rebounds tonight, but he's had a hand in at least six or seven (tips).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Paul Pierce may be the Celtics' best scorer since John Havlicek.

The guy is very, very talented.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm glad Paul makes this team so much worse...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Coast 2 Coast Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm thankful Paul Pierce is not an All-Star. 

The guy is amazing, steal and a layup. 

THE TRUTH.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

It's funny when people come in here and propose some half-assed trades and then say he's not worth it. Then you see Pierce dominate the whole Bulls team single-handedly on offense.

Davis has been awful on the offensive end tonight. Raef hasn't hit the Atlantic tonight.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

As Raef hits the shot...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pehkins.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great recognition by Ricky Davis to find the open player in Perkins as Chandler was committed to help defense and getting good defensive rebounding position leaving Perkins wide open. Kendrick also up-faked well and finished nicely.

He _does_ have some offensive potential.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Great recognition by Ricky Davis to find the open player in Perkins as Chandler was committed to help defense and getting good defensive rebounding position leaving Perkins wide open. Kendrick also up-faked well and finished nicely.
> 
> He _does_ have some offensive potential.


Your so smart....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I have never found fronting a weak offensive player like Tyson Chandler effective at all as he once he gets his pass and is near the basket, Ricky Davis has to help out leaving a good perimeter player open. You cannot give the Bulls easy shots. They will make 'em.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

How did West put that shot in?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

The Truth!!!! For threeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'll refrain from my original offensive strategy of Ricky Davis and Paul Pierce using dribble penetration to draw perimeter defenders away from Delonte West and Raef LaFrentz when they aren't hitting their shots. Please use a Blount-Perkins combo.

Pierce. 

is.

amazing.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

West and Pierce are the only one's playing like they give a damn.

Blount's in and the offensive rebounds are starting to pile up (for the Bulls, although he's had two offensive rebounds himself.)


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Reed gives a damn...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

As much as I'm loving it, and I know he is the only one making alot of shots, I would like to see some assists out of Paul.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce is soley responsible for a potential comback victory. He has been simply amazing and KingHandles, he would have much more assists if his teammates hit their shots.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> As much as I'm loving it, and I know he is the only one making alot of shots, I would like to see some assists out of Paul.


Why? He's 9-13, 4-4 from 3, 10-14 from the line. No reason to pass when you're scoring at will.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Pierce is soley responsible for a potential comback victory. He has been simply amazing and KingHandles, he would have much more assists if his teammates hit their shots.


I know this. But he is looking to score every single time now. I'm loving it but I want his assists to go up so that other people realize he is great.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics lead by five at the end of three, 76-71.



> <TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#000000 colSpan=13>*CHICAGO BULLS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Duhon, PG</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Kirk Hinrich, G</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Sweetney, PF</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Andres Nocioni, SF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Tyson Chandler, C</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD align=right>5</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Eddie Basden, G</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eric Piatkowski, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jannero Pargo, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Gordon, G</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tim Thomas, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Darius Songaila, PF</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Allen, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Othella Harrington, PF</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Luol Deng, GF</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*25-59*</TD><TD>*5-11*</TD><TD>*16-22*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*33*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*71*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*42.4%*</TD><TD>*45.5%*</TD><TD>*72.7%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 17 (14)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13></TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#006532 colSpan=13>*BOSTON CELTICS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Ricky Davis, GF</TD><TD>25</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Delonte West, G</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Raef LaFrentz, FC</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Paul Pierce, GF</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>9-13</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>10-14</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>32</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kendrick Perkins, FC</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Marcus Banks, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Allen, G</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Dan Dickau, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Orien Greene, G</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Ryan Gomes, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Gerald Green, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Al Jefferson, PF</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Justin Reed, SF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Brian Scalabrine, PF</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Mark Blount, C</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*25-50*</TD><TD>*7-13*</TD><TD>*19-25*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*14*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*76*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*50.0%*</TD><TD>*53.8%*</TD><TD>*76.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 15 (11)</STRONG></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> I know this. But he is looking to score every single time now. I'm loving it but I want his assists to go up so that other people realize he is great.


You want him to pass because of opinions of other teams fans?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> I know this. But he is looking to score every single time now. I'm loving it but I want his assists to go up so that other people realize he is great.


He's the only reason we're doing so well. We don't need him to pass if no one can guard him. So far no one has been able to do anything but West.

Reed has done a great job on Gordon on the last five trips.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I want him to pass so that all of his numbers are above the leauge average. No more ridicule from espn, other teams, nobody. He would finially get the recongnition he deserves.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ideal fast-break play?

Soft hands, Al. Soft hands.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> I want him to pass so that all of his numbers are above the leauge average. No more ridicule from espn, other teams, nobody. He would finially get the recongnition he deserves.


To heck with ESPN. I've stopped taking what they say seriously once they started this whole nut jockeying of superstars.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> I want him to pass so that all of his numbers are above the leauge average. No more ridicule from espn, other teams, nobody. He would finially get the recongnition he deserves.


All that matters is W's. If he wants recognition, he'll make this team win, no matter how many assists he has.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Bulls are starting to get offensive rebounds, please put a body on your man, or put Perkins in the man to put his body on all of the Bulls.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Greg reports that Pierce has been very vocal during the timeouts.

That's very good to see, lead this team Paul.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce is a smart player (knowing that he did not get that much contact on the fake so he couldn't draw the foul and he passed to Delonte West), but is trying to do too much (dribble through a double-team that he picked up an unfair foul call; I don't think he was hacked).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice shot by Delonte.

Fifth assist for Pierce, KingHandles.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Jesus H...... BLOUNT MOVE FOR THE FRIGGEN BALL WHEN IT COMES OFF THE BACKBOARD! STOP STANDING UNDERNEATH THE HOOP FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Another ball watch by Blount. 

HE WAS WATCHING THE BALL BOUNCE OFF THE RIM AND A BULL GET A REBOUND.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Nice shot by Delonte.
> 
> Fifth assist for Pierce, KingHandles.


That's all I'm asking, five a game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce is giving everything he's got.

Tommy:

Mark Blount will need to get a lot of rebounds as the Celtics are very small.

Wishful thinking...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce, you're great (steal) but you are trying to do too much (travel). Let the game come to you.

Celtics shouldn't be lazy on defense. Play tough man-to-man and cover the perimeter well. The Bulls are only down two and the Celtics need to "clamp" down.

Tony Brown for Coach of the Year.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Pierce is a smart player (knowing that he did not get that much contact on the fake so he couldn't draw the foul and he passed to Delonte West), but is trying to do too much (dribble through a double-team that he picked up an unfair foul call; I don't think he was hacked).


If not Pierce, who's our second option?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Pierce, you're great (steal) but you are trying to do too much (travel). Let the game come to you.
> 
> Celtics shouldn't be lazy on defense. Play tough man-to-man and cover the perimeter well. The Bulls are only down two and the Celtics need to "clamp" down.
> 
> Tony Brown for Coach of the Year.


Same idiot, looks different.

If he doesn't get Blount out, this game is over.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

15 to 4 on the offensive boards...Chicago....that's horrible....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

We're lucky we're in this game right now.

4th quarter: Celtics three shots, Bulls 10 shots.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*sigh*

BLOUNT YOU DAMN FOOL......DONT DRIBBLE WITH THE BALL YOU SUCK!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Blount, you got the offensive rebound. Good.

Now, just hold on to the ball and wait for someone to get open. Do not try to dribble.

You can't.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I've never seen someone make something positive, yet only negative stuff happens from it.

Sigh Blount.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> If not Pierce, who's our second option?


Pierce will draw three defenders if he drives through the lane.

Pretty much anyone that is open.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Sigh, why's Blount not in the paint but defending the 3 point line? 

Beautiful dunk by Gordon over the whole C's D.

Please take this fool out, put Perkins in.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Same idiot, looks different.
> 
> If he doesn't get Blount out, this game is over.


He is Doc's puppet. What do you expect? Tony Brown might've been a good coach years back, but he's way too much like Rivers and that's not a good thing.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Pierce will draw three defenders if he drives through the lane.
> 
> Pretty much anyone that is open.



How many times did Pierce do that tonight? About 7/8 times, how many times has someone hit the shot? Twice, Delonte.

Ricky keeps passing them up. Reed keeps missing them. Raef keeps airballing them.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow.

Tyson Chandler is a very good help defender. He reminds me of Garnett on help defense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Ricky keeps passing them up.


Try missing them completely. If the Celtics have only one good offensive player for an entire game, we're screwed.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Whoa what the hell was that Pierce?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Defend the ****ing perimeter..

please.

Pierce was fouled and he still makes it (no call).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Whoa what the hell was that Pierce?


The new _Master of the Impossible Shot_?

No. That would by Ryan Gomes.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West makes big plays.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Great job by West. The Block and the coast to coast jumper.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Good game. Thank you Delonte. You've been the Celtics 2nd most valuable player tonight.

You're getting on my good side now. He's been amazing. He's taking over the game. Good job.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics are down three with 42.8 seconds left in the game, 100-97.

They have possession and are on a twenty second timeout.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

How the hell did that happen?

Damn it Delonte


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Pierce for 3...

Celtics foul 13.2 seconds left 104-100 Bulls.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

They should have fouled earlier. Should have fouled right away.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Piece is [strike]good[/strike]...[strike]great[/strike]...god.

Duhon is clutch, though. Good job by him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

This is how you know Tony Brown shouldn't be on the C's bench, he just made a sub: He got West out for Perkins to get a rebound. Anyone would have been able to guess that West is a better rebounder than Blount and Blount should have been taken out.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Pierce for 2 more...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce was fouled but no complaints. The Bulls have been screwed too.

104-102. Deng with 8.8 seconds left. Free throws. Make them.

Game over. This is what happens when one half of your offense doesn't play well and only one less prominent players steps up (Delonte West). Pierce needs help.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Meh...Good game.

Alteast Paul had a good game... :biggrin:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Interesting choice on Tommy's part for the Tommy Award. I thought it was fairly obvious that Pierce should have got it...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Interesting choice on Tommy's part for the Tommy Award. I thought it was fairly obvious that Pierce should have got it...


That was a bad decision. I don't care what Delonte did, what Pierce did was greater than what the whole team did put together, and multiplied by PI.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

So how bout Perk? 17 minutes, 1 rebound. uke:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anyone hear Dana Baros post game interview?

He says Blount did a good job.

When asked if Perkins could have prevented some of those offensive rebounds he said "maybe."

Listen Dana, when the ball drops anywhere near five square feet of Perk, it's a given that a) He'll rebound it b) Celtics get the ball or c) the Bulls don't get an layup out of it.

When the ball drops anywhere near two square millimeters near Blount, everyone prays that his hands aren't stoned yet.

Sigh, these "experts" are getting worse by the game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> So how bout Perk? 17 minutes, 1 rebound. uke:


17 minutes, two blocks, "half a dozen tips" (quoting Mike, seeing it myself) to the other Celtics.

About only two offensive rebounds with him in the game, compared to Mark's 15.

Good game though. We'll constantly get murdered on the boards and toyed with in the low post. 

Blount thinks he's still in the summer and is [strike]ball[/strike] bird watching.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Anyone hear Dana Baros post game interview?
> 
> He says Blount did a good job.
> 
> ...


Dana Barros is an expert?

For that matter is Gary Tanguay or Greg Dickerson really an expert either?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Dana Barros is an expert?
> 
> For that matter is Gary Tanguay or Greg Dickerson really an expert either?


What's the point of interviewing them then? They get paid big money, they better know something.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Goddamn, Pierce....S. T. U. D.


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> 17 minutes, two blocks, "half a dozen tips" (quoting Mike, seeing it myself) to the other Celtics.
> 
> About only two offensive rebounds with him in the game, compared to Mark's 15.
> 
> ...


That "half a dozen tips" is a conservative estimate. I'd almost go so far as to say that half the boards Pierce and West got were on balls Perk tipped. While there must have been at least half a dozen loose balls Blount just watched go by without making any effort whatsoever to catch or tip them. 

It's time Doc and the coaching staff realized that, age notwithstanding, Kendrick is no longer a "kid". He's our best Center, and the guy who *has* to be in the game in crunch time. And that [slight exaggeration] Blount should go take his shower before the 4th quarter starts unless the game's a laugher.[/slight exaggeration]


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Rebounders_Rule! said:


> That "half a dozen tips" is a conservative estimate. I'd almost go so far as to say that half the boards Pierce and West got were on balls Perk tipped. While there must have been at least half a dozen loose balls Blount just watched go by without making any effort whatsoever to catch or tip them.


there have been many loose balls on the floor this season where I've watched Blount either simply look at the ball and hope it came his way - or he'll stick his arms out without even bending his knees and someone will dive unedr him for the ball. And those are the plays that do not show up in stats that can make the difference in a W. 

Perk goes after the ball. He deserves the PT.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Rebounders_Rule! said:


> That "half a dozen tips" is a conservative estimate. I'd almost go so far as to say that half the boards Pierce and West got were on balls Perk tipped. While there must have been at least half a dozen loose balls Blount just watched go by without making any effort whatsoever to catch or tip them.
> 
> It's time Doc and the coaching staff realized that, age notwithstanding, Kendrick is no longer a "kid". He's our best Center, and the guy who *has* to be in the game in crunch time. And that [slight exaggeration] Blount should go take his shower before the 4th quarter starts unless the game's a laugher.[/slight exaggeration]


Why does he need to take a shower??? He doesn't work hard enough to get sweaty!

I had a thought while watching this game, a vacuum creates suction so it draws things to it. Mark Blount sucks more than anything I think I have ever seen so you think the ball would find it's way into his hands but instead he seems to repel the ball. Maybe we need to get a team of scientists to investigate this phenomenom. :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BackwoodsBum said:


> Why does he need to take a shower??? He doesn't work hard enough to get sweaty!
> 
> I had a thought while watching this game, a vacuum creates suction so it draws things to it. Mark Blount sucks more than anything I think I have ever seen so you think the ball would find it's way into his hands but instead he seems to repel the ball. Maybe we need to get a team of scientists to investigate this phenomenom. :biggrin:


Should they be right next to the Brain doctor?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Should they be right next to the Brain doctor?


And Dana Barros?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> And Dana Barros?


That's Mr-300-Blinks-A-Minute to you buddy.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> That's Mr-300-Blinks-A-Minute to you buddy.


Hahaha. I never noticed that. I'll have to pay more attention next time.


....or not.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Causeway said:


> there have been many loose balls on the floor this season where I've watched Blount either simply look at the ball and hope it came his way - or he'll stick his arms out without even bending his knees and someone will dive unedr him for the ball. And those are the plays that do not show up in stats that can make the difference in a W.
> 
> Perk goes after the ball. He deserves the PT.


This is true when Perk is on the floor he gives 100%, when Blount is on the floor he thinks he's Alice in Wonderland looking around. Perk is a game difference maker and a lot of that does not show up in the stats. The kid alters what happens around him. He is the best Center and he should be playing the most when he's not in foul trouble. Which by the way, I think he is gaining respect and that should help alleviate the fouls.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

whiterhino said:


> This is true when Perk is on the floor he gives 100%, when Blount is on the floor he thinks he's Alice in Wonderland looking around. Perk is a game difference maker and a lot of that does not show up in the stats. The kid alters what happens around him. He is the best Center and he should be playing the most when he's not in foul trouble. Which by the way, I think he is gaining respect and that should help alleviate the fouls.


Blount may think he's Alice in Wonderland, but that's an insult to her. He's nowhere near as tough as Alice, she'd mop the floor with ol' Stonehands before he even had a chance to cry about not getting enough touches.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL talk about hot threads, this didn't even exist last time i was here.


----------

